# Display/Photo Prop



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

Got a router table last night (hand me down that my dad found in his basement). Couldn't help but play around with it today. Decided to try and make a call stand, as I'll need a couple for an upcoming contest. This one is far from fancy, and it has its flaws... but it's really the first thing I've made flat except for a few key racks. Real happy with the way it turned out. 

The block on top is for pot call display. It has a tapered hole to fit on the dowel, and easily slips off, and it's also drilled at an angle, so the top is leaned back a bit. When it's off, a duck call can be put on the dowel, and it's tapered to fit the exhaust. That seemed to be the best way to do it without making a dedicated turkey and duck/goose/etc stand. 

Started with this slab that I had accidentally cut too thin while processing a log-







Here's one of the edges... this made me smile being able to do this finally (yes, I know it's not 'perfect'... but gotta start somewhere. This was my first time using a router or table)--











And here's what it looks like with a call. I'm working on a backdrop, but for now, the quilted maple and part of the yard will have to suffice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice idea Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 19, 2014)

Eye catching piece. Thanks for sharing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2014)

Damned cool and eye catching Jonathan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

